

Inked Sales: How a Growing Law Firm Manages the Sales Process - bcroesch
http://federisgroup.com/2014/03/27/inked-sales-how-growing-law-firm-manages-sales-process

======
adam
Biggest thing I took away from this is organize your contacts from the very
beginning of starting your business so you can easily turn them in to mailing
lists. There are so many different types of people I've talked to over the
years of running my business: investors, experts in various topics,
journalists, executives and it would be so nice when we have something to put
out to just be able to refer to those various lists vs. digging through email
and inevitably only finding a subset of those people.

